

19 Year Old Heartbleed Hacker Arrested For Hacking the CRA - csel
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/04/16/the-first-suspected-heartbleed-hacker-has-been-arrested/?tid=sm_fb

======
wvenable
Ugh, the comments on that article are terrible. Of course it's entirely
possible the comments on every major news article everywhere are terrible.

~~~
yukichan
For what it's worth, if you have Ghostery installed you cannot see the
comments. The intent is to block tracking but the added benefit of not seeing
comments is a nice plus.

~~~
anaphor
<3 Ghostery. I assume the comments are your typical "all hackers should die!
One of them stole my yahoo account once!" stuff?

~~~
yukichan
I have no idea, thankfully.

~~~
peterwwillis
Ignorance is bliss.

------
ehPReth
Here's an article with more information from the CBC:
[http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/stephen-arthuro-solis-
reyes-...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/stephen-arthuro-solis-reyes-
charged-in-heartbleed-related-sin-theft-1.2612526)

------
Calcite
The article and comments are intense. The most likely scenario is that this 19
year old tested the Heartbleed vulnerability on the CRA and obtained SSN
throught the exploit. I doubt the intention was to "steal" them or use them
for criminal motive.

~~~
wvenable
It's entirely possible he didn't even know he had any numbers and perhaps
never even saved it to disk.

------
neals
So... didn't we all have little peak around the internet last week? Are we all
in trouble now?

